# Funcionamiento elemental de condensadores



## amstrad (Jun 9, 2008)

Parece que últimamente el foro está bastante centrado en el tema de los condensadores. Mi duda es bastante básica. Simplemente estoy tratando de comprender el funcionamiento de uno de esos cacharros.

Según tengo entendido, un condensador no es más que un par de placas separadas por un dieléctrico (aislante). Se supone que al conectar una fuente o una pila al condensador (positivo de la fuente al positivo del condensador y viceversa) la placa conectada al positivo pierde sus electrones. Debido a la repulsión/atracción de la corriente esa placa se convierte en positiva porque esos electrones van a la fuente. La placa negativa al estar alimentada por un terminal negativo  tenderá a separarse de este polo y se juntarán los terminales.


NO entiendo muy bien el sentido de todo eso. Ese flujo de corriente será mínimo porque los electrones que fluyen no son los de la fuente, sino los de las placas del condensador (que serán mínimos).

Se supone que cuando ese flujo mínimo acaba, ya no habrá más corriente en ningún sentido, hasta que se desconecte la fuente... ¿Entonces ambos terminales seguirán polarizados?

Estoy bastante perdido con todo esto... ¿Alguien puede echarme una mano con todo esto?


----------



## amstrad (Jun 9, 2008)

Quizá antes no me he expresado muy bien.

Mi pregunta es:

¿La cantidad de electricidad que almacena un condensador tan solo depende de los electrones de sus placas? ¿La fuente de alimentación en este caso no proporciona electrones? ¿No importa la tensión de la fuente? 

¿No se produce un campo electrico dentro del condensador que hace que la corriente fluya?


----------



## Vick (Jun 9, 2008)

Haber, aquí hay algunas confusiones:

1. Una fuente NO genera electrones (estariamos violando la ley de la conservación de la materia) solo los pone en movimiento.

2. Dentro del capacitor (de una placa a la otra) NO hay ninguna corriente al estar separadas por un aislante.

Cuando conectas las terminales de un capacitor a una fuente sucede lo siguiente:

- Se genera una corriente momentanea mientras las placas del capacitor se cargan (una positiva y la otra negativamente) y entonces la corriente cesa.

- La cantidad de cargas en cada placa depende del voltaje aplicado al capacitor, mientras más alto entrarán más cargas en cada placa. Esa es precisamente la definición de *capacitancia* (carga sobre voltaje):

C=Q/V

Por ejemplo en un capacitor de un faradio entrará una carga de un Coulomb por cada volt aplicado.

1 Coulomb = 6.24×10^18 electrones

Espero haber ayudado.

saludos.


----------



## MikeLunatiko (Jun 10, 2008)

Un ejemplo sencillo de uso uso/utilidad es este:

Supón una pila y un interruptor abierto, en serie. Y en paralelo con estos, un condensador y una bombilla. Al cerrar el interruptor, la pila ilumina la bombilla y carga el condensador. Si ahora lo vuelves a abrir, la bombilla no se apaga instantáneamente, porque el condensador empieza entonces a descargarse. El efecto durará unas décimas o unos segundos, dependiendo de la capacidad del condensador, de la potencia de la bombilla, y del voltaje de la pila.



			
				Vick dijo:
			
		

> Esa es precisamente la definición de *capacitancia* (carga sobre voltaje): C=Q/V



En realidad eso es la capacidad del condensador. La capacitancia es la impedancia que ofrece cuando se trabaja con corriente alterna (ya que en contínua un condensador se comporta como un corto). La capacitancia es igual a:

Z = raíz(R^2 + 1/(w*C)^2)

Donde R es la resistencia del condensador (que en teoría es cero, pero siempre tiene algo), w es la frecuencia de la corriente alterna senoidal, y C la capacidad del condensador antes calculada.



Salu2


----------



## Vick (Jun 10, 2008)

La impedancia en AC o reactancia capacitiva es otra cosa:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reactancia

La *capacidad* o *capacitancia* es lo mismo, es la carga almacenada por un capacitor:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitancia

Si hablamos del comportamiento en AC de los condensadores ya estamos en otro tema.

Aca te dejo una animación para que veas como se carga y descarga un capacitor:

http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/electromag/java/capacitor/index.html


----------



## gato1994 (Abr 6, 2010)

yo quisiera saber la definición entre carga y descarga de un condensador?????????


----------



## electrodan (Abr 7, 2010)

gato1994 dijo:


> yo quisiera saber la definición entre carga y descarga de un condensador?????????


Cargado significa que hay una diferencia de potencial entre las dos placas, descargado que no.
Supongo que podrás entender la relación entre "carga" y "cargado" y "descarga" y "descargado".


----------

